# V-marine, Stiffy, or Custom push pole holders



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm having a tough time deciding on one... any thoughts?

Stiffy 









V-Marine









V-Marine


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Personally, I think you should go with my company or Anytide's, but then I'm admittedly a biased opinion. Obviously, the decision is yours but I hope you do explore some of the other options than just those you listed.


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

Bluwave said:


> I'm having a tough time deciding on one... any thoughts?


VMARINE...
Nylon or stainless and a design thats small footprint and being removable with service long after the sale should you need it?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

My vote is the Stiffy. The top part will break a lot easier instead of ripping a chunk of deck out should the boat ever go under a dock. Easy enough to replace and I like having the bungees.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Bluwave said:


> I'm having a tough time deciding on one... any thoughts?


Stiffy holders. I've had others and don't care for them. I just switched back to stiffy holders. Sure the V marine ones look cool but I don't like metal against the push pole and the pole will pop out unless bungee'd down. People will tell you they don't, but they do. 

Call and ask stiffy what they think of metal style pole holders....


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Barbs_deep said:


> Stiffy holders. I've had others and don't care for them. I just switched back to stiffy holders. Sure the V marine ones look cool but I don't like metal against the push pole and the pole will pop out unless bungee'd down. People will tell you they don't, but they do.
> 
> Call and ask stiffy what they think of metal style pole holders....


Photos showing the selections would be nice.......


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Another vote for the stiffy, on such a classic skiff it would be injustice to do anything but. Looks only go so far.....


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

Just to be clear pp holders don't break poles. improper install or human error will.
The end of the push pole on a skiff should typically be behind the bow of the boat and not in front...running in a chop can make it pop out or bounce and hit the edge of the deck. Also need to look out in tight quarters or docking that your 15-18' skiff has a 21-24' pole on it.

Also NYLON is made on VMarine spool style and also have bungees and can be screwed or bolted depending on how the install is done.
IMHO the RENZETTI style are sharp and they could be a problem and thats why we won't install them unless asked by a customer...
Tight lines!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I like the one that folds down flush on the bow, and stiffy in the middle and stern without bungees. All the machined ones are too bulky, and look like door knobs to me.

I also like the way Dolphin angles the pole toward the center at the bow which helps keep the push pole away from the dock, and bounce less when running in rough conditions. That does make it a little harder to walk the starboard gunnel with the pole in the middle, but you won't do that much in a Super Skiff anyway.

It also makes it easier to pass your rod/line over/around the push pole when fighting a tarpon under engine power.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

I voted for V Marine as I like being able to remove them. And I like the look. I've used others, plenty of others and the V Marine are my favorite so far. Yes, I did have the pole pop out (that's what she said) one time when I was running with the wind in a nasty wind/tide induced chop because I wasn't using the bungee. Lesson learned and no other issues.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> I like the one that folds down flush on the bow, and stiffy in the middle and stern without bungees. All the machined ones are too bulky, and look like door knobs to me.


This


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the photos, don't forget Harry Spears Nylon and Shallow Water Solutions Starboard/Nylon. I also have the aluminum one piece holders on my Shipoke.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

MariettaMike said:


> I like the one that folds down flush on the bow, and stiffy in the middle and stern without bungees. All the machined ones are too bulky, and look like door knobs to me.
> 
> I also like the way Dolphin angles the pole toward the center at the bow which helps keep the push pole away from the dock, and bounce less when running in rough conditions. That does make it a little harder to walk the starboard gunnel with the pole in the middle, but you won't do that much in a Super Skiff anyway.
> 
> It also makes it easier to pass your rod/line over/around the push pole when fighting a tarpon under engine power.


I'd like to see a picture of what your talking about on your Dolphin

I have Accon Marine fold down on my boat. I think they have a lifetime warranty. The hook is plastic and the base is stainless. You have to cut a hole to mount them but they have been on my boat since "97 and they look new


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I voted Stiffy. Had them on my old skiff and trailered and ran that thing thousands of miles with never an issue. So someone is going to have to tell me why I would switch other than other brands look cool.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> I'd like to see a picture of what your talking about on your Dolphin


Not the best pic...but its in there....kinda...Moonlighter Marine Products, Ocala, FL


----------



## Chasintail22 (Jun 22, 2009)

For what it's worth (because most people aren't aware), Stiffy's warranty will not be effective if you're not using Stiffy holders. They are the most secure fit, and still have enough flex to allow the pole to pop out rather than break against one of the holders.

Metal style holders look great but the chance of a pole breaking against one is exponentially higher. I've also had a few buddies experience one of the V Marine holders spinning off (from vibrations) while running, and being gone for good. Try holding your push pole with only two holders for the rest of your day...


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Correct.


----------

